

Want a job at Wordpress? Just check their HTTP headers. - aaronmarks
http://slowcop.com/want-a-job-at-wordpress-just-check-their-http-headers

======
iancmyers
Zappos does something similar with their HTTP headers:

X-Core-Value:2. Embrace and Drive Change X-Johnny-Unitas-
Says:drupal03.zappos.net - Navel fluff is mostly a male phenomenon. X-Powered-
By:Ponies! X-Recruiting:If you're reading this, maybe you should be working at
Zappos instead. Check out jobs.zappos.com

------
andrewcurioso
I noticed this about a year ago. Fortunately I was/am employed so I ignored
it. Still a cool idea. A lot like those sites that used to add job offers to
HTML comments.

------
avree
Well, that kind of ruins the fun.

